# Erle Montaigue's Qigong



## Pectok (May 20, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum. I'm posting because I have been interested in taking up Tai chi and was looking it up on the net (just to get more information about the art as I don't know much), I came across Mr Montaigue's website. Like I said I don't know much about the internal arts so I can't judge whether what he says is correct or not but I looked him up in some other forums and I see that hes not that popular. A lot of people seem to think he's a joke. Well, I asked him a question about tai chi and Qigong and he very generously sent me a free DVD of his. Its his basic Qigong DVD. 
Is anyone familiar with his style of Qigong? He calls it the three circle standing Qigong. Does anyone have any experience with this Qigong and do you recommend it? 

THanks


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 20, 2008)

Pectok said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum. I'm posting because I have been interested in taking up Tai chi and was looking it up on the net (just to get more information about the art as I don't know much), I came across Mr Montaigue's website. Like I said I don't know much about the internal arts so I can't judge whether what he says is correct or not but I looked him up in some other forums and I see that hes not that popular. A lot of people seem to think he's a joke. Well, I asked him a question about tai chi and Qigong and he very generously sent me a free DVD of his. Its his basic Qigong DVD.
> Is anyone familiar with his style of Qigong? He calls it the three circle standing Qigong. Does anyone have any experience with this Qigong and do you recommend it?
> 
> THanks


 
I am certainly not a tai chi expert, but I have had lots of experience with Erle. Firstly, his videos are extremely low on production(usually outside, may have a visit from his dog) but the detail he goes into makes it easy to learn from. So that is a big plus. I have seen his three circle qigong done by others, or something simililar to it. It's a very a simple qigong method that will, at the very least, help realign your back. I would recommend it for that if nothing else. 

Erle is very controversal due to some rather wild claims he has made in the past. Plus, his "yang cheng fu" form simply does not look like the yang cheng fu form that I have seen, including the many variations and so on. Is his ycf form affective for self defense and health. For self defense yes, health I do not know. Also, he has the very controversal claim that he teaches the yang lu chan form. 

Understand though, if you're going to learn self defense the Erle way, then quite a bit of it will not be the tai chi way. Does this matter? Well that depends on you I guess. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Oct 9, 2008)

I must admit to liking Erle Montaigue quite a lot; whether he is controversial or not does not matter to me. 
Firstly and of most importance is that his videos are very insightful and also after reading one of his books on Taijiquan I find him to be very knowledgable upon the subject of internal arts.

Just my two pence worth.


----------

